#ubuntu-java 2006-04-18
<_pip> hello!
<_pip> why so few people here ?
<CuriousCat> hello _pip :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: May I say good morning ?
<CuriousCat> well, it's evening here on my end. But if it's morning on yours, it's ok. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: Oh, you are wrong .here China!
<CuriousCat> ah! :) Then good evening! We're more or less in the same time zone
<CuriousCat> Give or take an hour
<_pip> CuriousCat: the same time zone ? really ? good evening 
* CuriousCat is from the philippines
<_pip> CuriousCat: are you in Aisa
<CuriousCat> yup. GMT+8
<_pip> CuriousCat: haha!
<_pip> CuriousCat: Correct
<_pip> CuriousCat: your Eng is perfect
<CuriousCat> Thank you. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: do you speak Chinese ?
<CuriousCat> Nope. Sorry. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: let's talk about Java ,shall we ?
<CuriousCat> :) 
<_pip> CuriousCat: How long have you used java for development?
<CuriousCat> About five to six years. :)
<CuriousCat> Training and development. Mostly on web applications
<_pip> CuriousCat: you are an expert on Java. : )
<_pip> CuriousCat: how do you find Java ?
<CuriousCat> LOL! I don't think i'm still good enough to be called an expert. I do what I can. :)
<CuriousCat> hi again!
<CuriousCat> Like i said earlier, I don't think i'm still good enough to be called an expert. I do what I can. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: how did you learn java at first ?
<CuriousCat> Forced self-study for a project. :) It was a paradigm shift for me considering that I was once using Visual Basic 6. LOL!
<_pip> CuriousCat: I think you must know C# ,so what'is your opinion about C# and Java?
<Terminus> anybody want pizza for dinner? :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: OK! I am going to learn from you!
<_pip> Terminus: pizza is good ,but how much ?
<CuriousCat> I've seen a bit of C# but not most of it. So I don't really have enough knowledge to make a comparison between the two languages. Except that they're fairly similar in notation so it's a bit easy to switch between the two.
* CuriousCat hugs Terminus 
<CuriousCat> You take care of the pizza. I'll take care of the drinks. ;)
<_pip> CuriousCat: I see!
<Terminus> _pip: i've got one on my bed. :)
<Terminus> CuriousCat: awww...
* Terminus hugs back
<_pip> CuriousCat: IN fact I am joking!
<Terminus> i hate virtual meals. hehe
<CuriousCat> Terminus, i have wine and softdrinks chilling in the fridge. :D
<_pip> Terminus: me too@1
<_pip> Terminus: Hi! you are hormous .
<Terminus> CuriousCat: can i have virtual wine then? =))
<Terminus> hi there _pip. i'm what? :)
<CuriousCat> Terminus, what kind? :D
<_pip> Terminus: humors
<_pip> Terminus: sorry! : )
<Terminus> _pip: i see. hehe
<Terminus> CuriousCat: i don't really know much about wine. is red wine enough info for you? hehe
<_pip> Terminus: are you American ?
<Terminus> _pip: nope. i'm a few hundred kilometers south of CuriousCat 
<_pip> Terminus: Good evening!
<CuriousCat> Terminus, sweet red wine? dry red wine? Chardonay or California Red? :D
<Terminus> _pip: good evening to you too. :)
<_pip> Terminus: Why do you two speak perfect English ?
<Terminus> CuriousCat: i give up. i'll take the virtual water. tap water is good. i don't want to get into a discussion of the variations regarding bottled water. :p
<_pip> Terminus: I admire your spoken-English!
<Terminus> _pip: thanks. we're just used to it i guess...
<Terminus> _pip: on the other hand, i can't speak mandarin, japanese, or any other language. hehe
<CuriousCat> <shrug> Well, on my end, English is my first language thanks to my Dad, Sesame Street and Electric Company (yeah, i'm old)
<_pip> Terminus: Chinese ,do you?
<Terminus> _pip: nope.
<_pip> Terminus: ) I think there are many Chinese people in your country,right?
<CuriousCat> _pip, quite a lot I suppose.
<_pip> CuriousCat: I am younger than you I think . I am a college student.
<CuriousCat> most likely younger. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: let's go on Java topic. The most important thing on Java I want to understand is the thought of object-oriented!
<CuriousCat> _pip, ok. Ask away. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: how do you find object-oriented language programming like Java ?
<CuriousCat> Are you asking if I like the way Java implements OO?
<_pip> CuriousCat: I think few developers can understand the thought deeply though they can code a lot@
<CuriousCat> well, it helps when you know some design patterns when dealing with OO.
<_pip> CuriousCat: I don't know design patterns . 
<_pip> CuriousCat:should I learn design patterns firstly?
<_pip> CuriousCat: I read something about dp ,but it is so abstruse!
<CuriousCat> _pip, learn the basics of OO first. Then take a look at the design patterns. Try searching for "Gang of Four" in google.
<_pip> CuriousCat: roger!
<CuriousCat> I have an old one here from James W. Cooper ("The Design Patterns Java Companion") which is a big help as well. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: Book ?
<CuriousCat> yup.
<_pip> CuriousCat: I even can't design a good class!
<CuriousCat> lol! takes some getting used to. :) But the design patterns should help you with class designs.
<_pip> CuriousCat: I would have seen you in the past!
<CuriousCat> _pip, hmm? How come? :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: hehe~~~: )
<_pip> CuriousCat: will  you come to China 2008?
<CuriousCat> <sigh> if i have the funds for it, why not? :)
<CuriousCat> i'd love to see the olympics LIVE for once. haha!
<_pip> CuriousCat: welcome 
<_pip> CuriousCat: By then wo could meet each other!
<CuriousCat> _pip, here's the design patterns from James W Cooper: http://www.patterndepot.com/put/8/JavaPatterns.htm
<_pip> CuriousCat: GangoffFour 
<CuriousCat> _pip, this one also good: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0596007124/ref=pd_bxgy_text_b/002-4895432-6679245?%5Fencoding=UTF8
<_pip> CuriousCat: Is it sold in CHina?
<CuriousCat> i'm not sure. I guess there would be, somehow
<_pip> CuriousCat: The name of the book is Design Patterns,right ?
<CuriousCat> yes
<_pip> CuriousCat: I see! I can buy it nearby here
<CuriousCat> :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: what kind of cpmputer do you have ?
<CuriousCat> _pip, http://tuxmobil.org/asus_l4500r.html
<_pip> CuriousCat: many thanks!
<CuriousCat> no problem. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: I am going to buy a new laptop .
<CuriousCat> What a coincidence! So am I! :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: the one I am using isn't good ,especially its graphic card is not good!
<_pip> CuriousCat: So ,as you like ,which one will you choose!
<CuriousCat> _pip, read it in my blog (http://thegeekettespeaketh.pinoyweb.net). I've been writing about it for a couple of weeks. Look under the ones with the title "Geek Obssessed"
<_pip> CuriousCat: Besides java programing ,I hava other hobbies,such as playing with visual machine(software) which call for a high perfoermancy speed working!@ 
<_pip> CuriousCat: with pleasure : )
<CuriousCat> :D
<_pip> CuriousCat: I can't open if ,I think the my network is slow!
<CuriousCat> ah! that's ok. :)
<_pip> CuriousCat: do you use Xchat ?
<CuriousCat> yup. i'm using it now
<_pip> CuriousCat: now I am using kubuntu.
<_pip> CuriousCat: so it is konversation as its default IRC client
<CuriousCat> ah!
<_pip> CuriousCat: KDE runs slow than gnome! so I am going to change it into ubuntu in a few days! 
<_pip> CuriousCat: I have to leave now ,see you later!
<_pip> CuriousCat: nice meeting you!
<CuriousCat> ok! bye!
<CuriousCat> nice meeting you too!
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-16
<crischan> good evening
<man-di> hello
<crischan> i'm trying to set up an java environment using ubuntu 7.04 and have the following problem
<crischan> for maintenance i'd like to use the shipped sun 6 jre
<crischan> but i need a couple of extensions
<crischan> is there any way to have them out of the jre file tree and still make the jre use them?
<crischan> any ideas?
<man-di> what extensions do you mean?
<crischan> well for a start these would be jai (java advanced imaging) and jai-imageio
<crischan> but during devel more might be needed
<man-di> just install it somewhere and put it on the classpath
<crischan> hm, could have come up with that myself... thanks for the idea dude!
<crischan> stupid me
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-17
<man-di> hello Tom
<man-di> good morning to you
<tmarble> hi michael!
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-19
<GhostPython> hie all
<sword_> how do i install java plug-in fr firefox?
<sword_> i tried installing using synaptic but web sites still dont open
<vil> sword_, you should find it in either one of these gcjwebplugin, sun-java5-plugin, sun-java6-plugin
<vil> you also need to restart firefox
<harpi> this i better, 4 peeps to talk to instead of 1500 on #ubuntu
<harpi> hello all
<harpi> i am writing a howto installing java and freenet on ubuntu 6.06, i should be a simple howto for newbies but somehow it get to complicated, it makes me start all over after 30min, i also have no idea how to hack this
<harpi> the idea is to post the howto on indymedia
<man-di> what is the problem?
<harpi> so i was wondering if i can find a fool to do this together with?? 
<harpi> i do all the writing and translation in dutch and german
<man-di> you mean a text editor?
<harpi> huh no the translation of the howto in 3 languages 
<man-di> I dont get what you want, sorry. Please explain different
<man-di> even in german if you like
<harpi> oke i'll try, i was a windows user for years until  i got a mp3 virus. i switch to ubuntu and was lurking ever sinds. now i want to contribute and write a howto. this howto is for installing freenet on ubuntu. freenet needs java and that brings me here
<man-di> ok
<harpi> brb doorbell rings, 
<harpi> installing freenet is simple but installing jvm or jre is not i have no experience with java and that is why i need your help
<harpi> can i paste 5 lines of error?
<man-di> sure
<harpi> java.lang.NullPointerException
<harpi>    at freenet.transport.WriteSelectorLoop.processConnections(WriteSelectorLoop.java:584)
<harpi>    at freenet.transport.AbstractSelectorLoop.loop(AbstractSelectorLoop.java:864)
<harpi>    at freenet.transport.WriteSelectorLoop.run(WriteSelectorLoop.java:800)
<harpi>    at java.lang.Thread.run(libgcj.so.7)
<harpi> java.lang.Exception
<harpi>    at freenet.transport.AbstractSelectorLoop.loop(AbstractSelectorLoop.java:865)
<harpi>    at freenet.transport.WriteSelectorLoop.run(WriteSelectorLoop.java:800)
<harpi> 8 lines :-[
<man-di> this is with GCJ
<man-di> have you tried with SUN?
<harpi> yes, same
<man-di> I think freenet dont works with old gcj from dapper
<man-di> then its a bug in freenet I would say
<man-di> I know the main freenet coder cursed SUNs NIO impl for being incompatible between releases
<harpi> so best to try a earlier version of jvm?
<man-di> best to report bugreports to freenet
<harpi> sure that to, but in the meantime bug are not going to fixt soon so...
<harpi> to be fixed that is
<man-di> you can ofcourse look into the source yourself and try to fix it
<man-di> but freenet source is really strange
<man-di> at least last I looked
<harpi> i know it is abacadabra to me as well and i am realy not up to that
<harpi> don't the nubers give anything away about the cause ?
<man-di> the numbers are the line numbers in the Java source
<man-di> so it might help debugging the bug
<harpi> debugging the bug, err, i have no idea what you mean to me it sounds like killing the dead bird :-$
<man-di> its useful for upstream
<man-di> for the freenet developers
<man-di> not really for others
<harpi> aah oke i am talking to them on channel freenet as well
<man-di> they surely know more about this stuff
<harpi> i hope
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<Jean-Paul> Hi
<Jean-Paul> I've got a question
<Jean-Paul> in 7.04 how easy is it actually to install the java jdk?
<Jean-Paul> (maybe a stupid question...)
<AfC> Jean-Paul: (perhaps, but nevertheless ultimately the only question that matters)
<Jean-Paul> which is why I'm asking it regardless of it's high ranking in the srupid-o-meter ;-)
<man-di> Jean-Paul: aptitude install sun-java6-sdk
<man-di> done
<Jean-Paul> that easy?  thanks!
<man-di> yes
<Jean-Paul> bye, I've gotta go
<AfC> To think that Sun could have had that 8 years ago if they'd just fixed the [binary redistribution]  licence.
<man-di> yeah, AfC 
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-22
<micahspoop> hello all 
<micahspoop> I have a very basic question about installing jdk on ubuntu
<micahspoop> I cannot compile my .java files to a .class files because evidentally I did not install it to the usual path or I need to set a path
<man-di> aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<man-di> and be done
<micahspoop> ok
<micahspoop> thank you
<micahspoop> so that will install jdk to what location?
<man-di> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<man-di> but it should add all to your PATH too
<man-di> so you dont need to fiddle with your PATH yourself
<micahspoop> oh ok
<micahspoop> I got an error
<micahspoop> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<micahspoop> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<man-di> sure, for package installations you need to be root
<micahspoop> ok
<micahspoop> how can I be root?
<micahspoop> I am sorry I am really new to linux
<man-di> sudo aptitude ....
<man-di> and then type your password
<micahspoop> sweet
<micahspoop> thanks alot
<micahspoop> I obviously need a good tutorial for linux, I was wondering if you have any suggestions
<man-di> www.google.com ;-)
<micahspoop> :P
<micahspoop> well thanks again 
<man-di> sorry, I use Linux since 14 years, I dont know beginner tutorials
<micahspoop> its cool
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-14
<tyrone__> Hello, I have found a bug in ubuntu's java or firefox packages (if java, it's all jdk's, so probably firefox 2-3). It has persisted from gutsy on, including the current beta. It seems like a java proxy issue, a stock app won't open external application windows for advanced functions. It randomly works after a half hour.
<tyrone__> I have logged the output from two java consoles after attempting to get it to work. One caught the random startup.
<tyrone__> excuse me for being a little annoying, but is anyone actualy on here?
<lifeless> no
<tyrone__> I see, well that is good to know :)
<tyrone__> I don't suppose you would know anything about proxy issues in java (not using a proxy)
<lifeless> sorry no, or I would have commented before
<tyrone__> Oh I see, I thought .. yea, I didn't check to see if you'd just logged on. Oh well
<tyrone__> Any idea where I can find someone who can? lol, I've been shipped everywhere from ubuntu-*** to #java
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> if you have found a bug; you should file a bug report
<tyrone__> I have, and have many times filled bug reports, but they never get looked after...
<lifeless> its good that you have file a bug for this
<tyrone__> the Ironic thing is, I've got all the time in the world to help with debugging, I just can't find anyone who can cut through to the problem.
<lifeless> the next step is for someone to track it down
<lifeless> it may be that noone in the ubuntu community has the right skillset and you need to develop it yourself
<lifeless> like I say though, I know that I don't know :P
<tyrone__> I suppose, but since the bug is ubuntu specific, I doubt it's uniquely in java packs
<lifeless> so it does not occur on debian?
<tyrone__> haven't been on a pure deb in  a while. Gonna set one up for server soon, I'll try it there. But I assume not, since it is a recent bug in ubuntu. It's probably firefox specific, but version 3's beta's are affected too. older java jdk's and iced tea have the same behavior. it's like it can't reach the server or something, due to a connection setting
<tyrone__> for all I know, it could just as well be an issue in ubuntu's connectivity settings, firewall etc..
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-17
<cwong1> When I install sun-java6-jre, I got the following error:
<cwong1> sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<cwong1> try 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' to select a frontend other than noninteractive
<cwong1> Do I need to go somewhere and obtain the license?
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-19
<motti> hi all.
<motti> does anybody know of a plugin to gedit that will enable me to run and compile java code?
<nohelphere> how exactly do I instal java globally system wide>/
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-13
<namtasa> hi. I have a question about setting up wifi on ubuntu version 8 on a laptop
<namtasa> hello?
<namtasa> ##ubuntu
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<namtasa> hi
<namtasa> is this the ubuntu support room?
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-14
<mbana> hey guys
<mbana> anyone around?  anyone used jconsole
<mbana> i always get a connection failed when trying to connect to a java app
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-16
<maxb> window level all
<ttx> persia: meeting ?
<persia> I thought it was in an hour.
<persia> Did you change to 13:00 last week?
<ttx> hm, no
<ttx> I'm just wrong
<ttx> or rather, Google Calendar is
<amirgavvv> hi
<amirgavvv> can anyone help me here with java
<amirgavvv> its a univercity project i need to compelete
<persia> OK.  Now it's about time.
<ttx> heh, sorry for the false alarm :)
<persia> Actually, it was a good thing :)
<mbana> hello
<persia> hello
<mbana> can i force an installation of the 32bit vm on a 64bit system
<persia> You probably could, but you'd have a lot of work to do to make sure it worked properly.
<mbana> via the package mananger i meaant
<mbana> meatn
<mbana> meant
<mbana> eh
<persia> Right, but the VM depends on a lot of libraries, so you'd need to force 32-bit versions of those, recursively.  Easier to use a 64-bit VM or a 32-bit system.
<mbana> ok see
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-18
<kedilex> hello
<kedilex> hello
<kedilex> i am spanish
<kedilex> i don't speak english...
<kedilex> for save info in java, files o ddbb??
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-19
<lfaraone> I'm reading through the build.properties file of a project I'm packaging, and it has a variable marked with "# Pass this property down to lower build files to find various jars etc. Makes it easier if the current directory is not set to this."
<lfaraone> What should I set it to in my package?
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-19
<maruen> Hi all, I'm looking for a freelance java job, someone could help me on that?
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-22
<hazmat> persia, thanks for the tip last week on the no --install-recommends to avoid gcj
<persia> hazmat: I'm glad it worked for you.
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-24
<Phurl> hi
<nthykier> Hey, What are the options for getting LP: #249295 closed ? There is a functional patch that clean applies (been applied in Debian).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249295 in java-common "incorrect path to jinfo file when doing "update-java-alternatives -list"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249295
<nthykier> The fixed version in Debian is 0.36 as I recall (but it does not list this bug)
<persia> Is there a cherrypick-able fix?
<persia> Why so there is :)
<nthykier> the diff is a "." :P
<persia> nthykier: So, it needs someone to prepare a debdiff, and then it needs sponsoring.
<persia> Depending on the timing and mood of the release managers and availability of sponsors, it may or may not happen prerelease.
<persia> If it ends up not happening in time, it needs a revised debdiff (target lucid-proposed rather than lucid), and review by the updates team.
<persia> Oh, and if you prefer bzr branches to debdiffs, that works too.
<nthykier> nah, java-common is on an SVN :P
<persia> If you're up for fixing it, I'm happy to guide on process.  If you want me to hit it, I can wrap the patch, but I've a list, so probably can't get to it until tomorrow, including testing/building/etc.
<nthykier> persia: feel free to take it, I will just triage a few java-common bugs and then throw myself at the mercy of building eclipse 3.6
<persia> Heh.
<persia> Anyone who wants some upload credits for mostly process work: see the bug above.
<persia> nthykier: If nothing happens to it when my shortlist is clear, I'll get it to the next step in the process.
<nthykier> persia: Thanks
<persia> nthykier: Thanks for highlighting it.  Good luck with 3.6 :)
<nthykier> Thanks, I will need it
<jim_772> where do I have to put "mysql-connector-java.jar" so that my application will find it? right now its in /usr/share/java. I have tried setting explicitly using  "java -cp ..." but that didn't work.
<nthykier> jim_772: if you use -jar, then -cp will be ignored
<jim_772> ok, so I will just add multiple things on the jar line
<nthykier> jim_772: If you use -jar, you have two options - one replace -jar with -cp (that is, add the jar to -cp argument) and invoke the main class manually. Requires you know the name of the main class
<nthykier> jim_772: Alternatively you can copy/symlink the mysql-connector-java.jar to a place that the jar file you invoke checks (e.g. via its Class-Path in its Manifest)
<nthykier> either way usually involves reading the manifest of the jar file you invoke
<jim_772> ok Thanks, I will check the manifest. I don't think I was setting anything there.
<Phurl> no suitable method `main' in class -- ugh
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-25
<kobrien> in /debian/rules how do I specify the location of build.xml for ant?
<kobrien> DEB_ANT_BUILDFILE := build.xml was what I was looking for
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-18
<Acid190> I use ubuntu 10.10 32bit, I have a website I like to use www.spokane2600.org, but the irc java chat applet will not load, I have tried many tuts, but nothing.
<Acid190> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException:
<Acid190> That's one error, and what I think has to do with the class, I am not sure of.
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-19
<xiaoqiang> hello  eveybody
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-22
<Maik656> hello I have a problem with JTextArea in java, anyone can help me?
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-24
<Chidonguionguio> Hola
<Chidonguionguio> Hi
<Maik656> hello
<Maik656> I've got JTextArea inside JTabbedPane inside JScrollPane, how can I access the text in JTextArea?
<Chidonguionguio> jeje i need help too
<Chidonguionguio> metor get
<Chidonguionguio> metod getText some like these
<Maik656> yes but JTextArea is inside JTabbedPane
<Maik656> and JTabbedPane is inside JScrollPane
<Maik656> I don't know how to access to JTextArea
<Chidonguionguio> im sorry, i new in java
<Maik656> me too
<Chidonguionguio> my problem is: when i implement ActionListener my program not run
<Chidonguionguio> im doing a Menu for my prog
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-17
<Pain> anyone home?
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-18
<dreko> hello
<dreko> im leurning some java and wanted to show my friend what i made, so i exported in eclipse to a jar, it works on my pc but not my friends or my other computers
<dreko> is anyone here?
<zacarias> how do you allocate more memory to java (using OpenJdk)?
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-19
<nikolaj_basher> Hi has any of you dealed with swing programming
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-20
<wildintellect> I'm looking for some more details to continue after https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/KnowledgeBase/Packaging
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-22
<allot> Hello
<allot> Anyone here with time to look at my KeyListener problem?
<allot> hello?
#ubuntu-java 2013-04-15
<aqib> hii
<aqib> anyone here
<aqib> D
#ubuntu-java 2015-04-19
<aschildbach> Hi there!
<aschildbach> I wonder does the Ubuntu Java team still exist?
#ubuntu-java 2017-04-20
<lrojas> hi all
<lrojas> anybody here?
<lrojas> :'(
#ubuntu-java 2019-04-15
<sbeattie> tdaitx, doko, vorlon: are there any remaining blockers to publishing openjdk today?
<vorlon> sbeattie: I'm not aware of anything new since Friday.  I am gathering the long way around that the recommendation is to ignore the autopkgtest regressions for dogtag-pki in cosmic, is that correct?
<vorlon> (which should be done as a proper hint)
<sbeattie> yes, that is my understanding
<vorlon> sbeattie: and are we ignoring this on the basis that it's a bad test or on the basis that we believe no one cares about the regression?
<vorlon> from the tjaalton quote in the notes, it sounds like we believe no one cares about the regression
<vorlon> "while setting up pki-tps which likely no-one uses"
<vorlon> sbeattie: and in that case, do you care about notating this somehow as part of the USN?
<sbeattie> I'm not sure the USN notice is the right place for that, but we should probably have a bug report for it.
<vorlon> sbeattie: well, apparently there's LP: #1682149
<vorlon> but that same test didn't fail in bionic... so...
<sbeattie> vorlon: yeah, I think I looked at that, and I'm pretty sure it's that the test isn't detecting the failure, not that bionic magically works.
<vorlon> heh
<vorlon> oh, dogtag-pki is the only reason we have a resteasy3.0 package, and dogtag-pki has been removed from disco? :P
<vorlon> well, it's a sync from unstable anyway, so I'll let the lazy gc do its thing
<vorlon> sbeattie: also filed LP: #1824861 in case it's not the same bug
<vorlon> and hint added
<sbeattie> thanks
<tdaitx> sbeattie: none that I know of and there has been no new bug reports comming in for a while
<sbeattie> okay, I'm going to work on publishing then. thanks!
<sbeattie> tdaitx: umm, there's some packages that we updated in bionic that didn't get respun (didn't need the fix) for cosmic, but not changing them results in them having a lower version in cosmic than bionic.
<sbeattie> tomcat9 being the first one I noticed.
<tdaitx> hmm, do you have a list there? I thought I updated all the ones I had to change
<tdaitx> alright, let me check that
<sbeattie> I have not made a list yet
<tdaitx> sbeattie: I compared the versions in the ppas + latest versions in bionic|cosmic and only tomcat9 showed up as being an earlier version in cosmic than bionic
<sbeattie> tdaitx: okay, cool. Can you get an upload ready?
<tdaitx> rbalint: LP: #1823125 shows as fixed on Cosmic, but there is no upload for Cosmic with the same changelog entry as Bionic, do you remember why it was marked as released?
<tdaitx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat9/+bug/1823125
<tdaitx> or doko: ^
<tdaitx> I am under the impression that this only affected bionic - ie. systemd had a fix in for cosmic so tomcat9 in Cosmic was unaffected, but then I would expect that the Cosmic task to be set as invalid for tomcat9, not "Fix released"
<tdaitx> sbeattie: ^ do you recall if that was the case?
<sbeattie> tdaitx: yes, it only affected bionic, because systemd-sysusers in that version did not allow specifying a home directory when adding a system user.
<tdaitx> sbeattie: it has been uploaded, about 1h to finish the build, then we can copy it to cosmic-proposed
<tdaitx> I will be away for the next 2h, so somebody else has to copy it
<tdaitx> vorlon: could you binary copy tomcat9 from the tomcat3 ppa to cosmic-proposed after the build is done (in about 1h from now)?
<vorlon> tdaitx: yes
<rbalint> tdaitx, i can confirm that cosmic and up were not affected and i just marked to bug invalid for them
<tdaitx> tks =)
<vorlon> tdaitx: fwiw the amd64 build hasn't started yet and I don't know why, raising it w/ launchpad team
<vorlon> tomcat9 building now
<tdaitx> wow, that started pretty late
<vorlon> yeah, I never saw a reply from lp folks, but the outage seems to finally be resolved
<tdaitx> binary copied tomcat9 to cosmic-proposed, notified some fine folks on ubuntu-release, waiting for approval now
#ubuntu-java 2019-04-16
<tdaitx> sbeattie: oh, I just realized you might not have seen steve's note in ubuntu-release stating that tomcat9 has been uploaded
<doko> sbeattie, tdaitx: I'm on vacation, and only seldom online. so not sure if it makes sense when I join this during this week
<tdaitx> sbeattie: gradle: CVE-2019-11065
<tdaitx> I don't think we need to delay anything due to this, but let me know if you would rather have this in now instead of later: http://bugs.debian.org/926923
<tdaitx> gradle builds pretty fast and it is a very small change: https://github.com/gradle/gradle/pull/8927/commits/7ee79e7e41ec0d4cdb206dc849b2c5b7be7b1854
<sbeattie> tdaitx: I wouldn't block on that; however, I'm currently trying to ensure publishing isn't going to interfere (bandwidth-wise) with the release.
<tdaitx> sbeattie: ack, let me know if you need any help
<sbeattie> tdaitx: I'm going to go ahead and publish.
<tdaitx> sbeattie: +1 \o/
<huehner> does that 'going ahead' what i think it means? :))
<huehner> -proposed -> -security copy ?
<sbeattie> yeah
<huehner> Nice... thank you all to get that done :)
<sbeattie> publishing is under way
<vorlon> \o/
<vorlon> sbeattie, tdaitx, doko: congrats
<tdaitx> tks =)
<tdaitx> sbeattie: thank you for all the work!
<tdaitx> and an even grater and special thanks since most of it was unplanned
<sbeattie> bionic done, publishing cosmic
<vorlon> wheeee bugmail
<sbeattie> yep
<sbeattie> okay, cosmic should all be published as well
<sbeattie> yay, first bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1825037 (which looks to be https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=907607 )
<vorlon> tdaitx: was LP: #1821842 fixed?
<vorlon> you filed that against scilab also, but it's a different symptom than the one being reported now
<tdaitx> yeah, it is different... in my case it loaded fine and I had to go into preferences to get the error, but users were reporting that it actually worked
<tdaitx> the same user that is now reported 1825037 said the proposed version was working, weird
<tdaitx> oh well, let me update my chroot and see if I can reproduce this
<vorlon> well, at the moment I find scilab uninstallable in -updates
<tdaitx> oh, scilab-cli, not scilab
<vorlon> and I don't know why scilab-minimal-bin 6.0.1-7ubuntu1~18.04 doesn't show as published in bionic-updates.  It's in the right Packages file on ftp-master.
<vorlon> it *does* show up in bionic-security; so seems to be just a publishing delay, I hope
<vorlon> there seem to be an awful lot of bug reports all from the same user about scilab being broken in bionic
 * sbeattie discovers some of the cosmic packages didn't get published, and rectifies.
<vorlon> tdaitx: so prior to this sru, scilab-bin didn't depend on a JRE at all‽
<vorlon> (scilab-minimal-bin)
<tdaitx> vorlon: yes, but scilab-cli has the -nogui option to disable the java dependency
<tdaitx> and it still won't load
<tdaitx> so it does not seem to be java related, gdb seems to indicate some thread locking/mutex related issue
<tdaitx> not sure what is causing it yet
<vorlon> k
<vorlon> LP: #1825054 just in
<tdaitx> ok, it is missing critical information but the user probably used openjfx 8 so that could be it
<tdaitx> will go afk for a while
<tdaitx> openjdk 8 is no longer supported upstream
<tdaitx> openjfx
#ubuntu-java 2019-04-17
<doko> 700 emails ...
#ubuntu-java 2020-04-14
<hejie> 不能说话吗
#ubuntu-java 2020-04-15
<doc__> hii
<doc__> im new to this channel
